# pure ftp



## timur (8. Jan. 2018)

ich hab nun so oft alles neu aufgesetzt....

die letzten male machen ich irgendetwas falsch das ftp mir immer meldet 



> Status:    Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen mit "ECONNREFUSED - Verbindung durch Server verweigert".
> Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


was habe ich diesmal falsch gemacht ?


----------



## logifech (8. Jan. 2018)

Ich werde mich jetzt hier ausklinken bevor du wirklich im Bereich DNS und Hosting einsteigst solltest du dir wirklich grundwissen aneignen und wissen sollen was du tust und zwar auf einem Server der nicht im Internet erreichbar ist...
Habe dir auch bereits genug Tipps und Hilfestellungen über PN gegeben...


----------



## timur (8. Jan. 2018)

ok ich werde dieses problem beheben mal schauen was ich nun anders gemacht habe und dann meld ich mich nochmal ..


----------



## timur (8. Jan. 2018)

falls jemand ein tip hat wäre ich sehr verbunden ...


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2018)

Läuft denn pure-ftpd überhaupt?

netstat -tap

und hast Du vielleicht Ports gesperrt?

iptables -L


----------



## timur (8. Jan. 2018)

netstat -tap



> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:ftp             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                                                   1311/pure-ftpd (SER
> tcp        0      0 server.fritz.box:domain 0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                                                   629/named
> tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN


und  iptables -L



> Chain f2b-pure-ftpd (1 references)
> target     prot opt source               destination
> RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere


in der firtzbox habe ich an den ports nicht umgestellt ist alles wie beim alten 20 und 21


----------



## timur (8. Jan. 2018)

hab nun nochmal neu installiert alles

netstat -tap


> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:ftp             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11463/pure-ftpd (SE
> tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      11463/pure-ftpd (SE


und iptables -L


> Chain f2b-pure-ftpd (1 references)
> target     prot opt source               destination
> RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere


ich komme einfach nicht weiter weiss auch nicht was ich anders gemacht habe die anderen male aber nun mache ich es anscheinend ganze zeit falsch und ich verzweifel ...


----------



## timur (8. Jan. 2018)

ebend grad kam ich auf dem ftp kurz und nun gehts wieder nicht  irgendwas war rot mit TLS

ich meine zu glauben er meinte überprüfe TLS zertifikat ..


----------



## timur (8. Jan. 2018)

Status:    Verbinde mit 192.168.178.50:21...
Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Status:    Initialisiere TLS...
Status:    Überprüfe Zertifikat...
Status:    TLS-Verbindung hergestellt.
Status:    Angemeldet
Status:    Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl:    PWD
Antwort:    257 "/" is your current location
Befehl:    TYPE I
Antwort:    200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Befehl:    PASV
Antwort:    227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,178,50,148,165)
Befehl:    MLSD
Fehler:    Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung nach 20 Sekunden Inaktivität
Fehler:    Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden


----------



## logifech (8. Jan. 2018)

Stichwort: Passive Port Range


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

ich bin immer mal wieder kurz drinne aber geht nicht ich brauche wirklich hilfe hab schon wieder paar mal neuinstalliert....

er meldet mir nun

Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Status:    Initialisiere TLS...
Status:    Überprüfe Zertifikat...
Status:    TLS-Verbindung hergestellt.
Befehl:    USER test
Antwort:    331 User timurftptimur OK. Password required
Befehl:    PASS ************
Antwort:    530 Login authentication failed
Fehler:    Kritischer Fehler: Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


----------



## logifech (9. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> Antwort:    530 Login authentication failed
> Fehler:    Kritischer Fehler: Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


Login Daten korrekt? Vielleicht auf dem Server gesperrt aufgrund mehrer gescheiterter Anmeldeversuche?


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

ja login korekt. nein auch nicht ich glaube ich hab das problem gefunden
ufw blockt alles weg obwohl die ports eingetragen sind ..


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

meine logindaten sind auch richtig ...
wieso lässt er mich nicht rein hae ??


----------



## logifech (9. Jan. 2018)

Du solltest den Server echt abstellen und dir Grundkenntnisse aneignen...


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

nein war nicht umbedingt mein fehler hab einen neuen ftp user erstellt siehe da klapt alles wunderbar!

danke problem gelöst


----------

